# [НЕ АКТУАЛЬНО] не хочет работать emerge -e world

## aledz

Ставлю дженту на новый ноут. После обновления gcc запускаю #emerge -e world и получаю следующее:

# emerge -e world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

На этом все останавливается и может стоять сутки. При этом отдельные пакеты ставятся нормально. Подскажите что я делаю не так?

P.S:

#emerge --info

#emerge -e --debug world

# gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.2 *

# eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.1Last edited by aledz on Tue May 24, 2011 1:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cord

Похоже на кривое обновление питона (эмердж написан на питоне), python-updater запускали?

Попробуйте переключить питон на 3 версию.

Выполните revdep-rebuild

Есть еще мысли что виновато обновление портежей, попробуйте сделать 'emerge --sync' с буржуйского зеркала, например http://distfiles.gentoo.org/

----------

## aledz

#emerge --sync делается с http://distfiles.gentoo.org/ выполнялось вчера и сегодня

#python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:  2.7

 * Active version of Python 2:     2.7

 * Active version of Python 3:     3.1

 * No packages need to be reinstalled.

revdep-rebuild делал не помогло 

Переключаться на питон3 пробовал. python-updater говорит что надо пересобрать 1 пакет и опять зависает как при emerge -e world

python-updater 

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:  3.1

 * Active version of Python 2:     2.7

 * Active version of Python 3:     3.1

 *   Adding to list: dev-vcs/git:0

 * emerge -Dv1 --keep-going dev-vcs/git:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

----------

## cord

ну пересоберите этот пакет отдельно

----------

## aledz

 *cord wrote:*   

> ну пересоберите этот пакет отдельно

 

Пробовал ... зависает emerge

----------

## dmpogo

Такое ощущение что ему не нравится сам портаж переустанавливать

Попробуйте отдельно emerge -u portage.

Кстати portage-2.1.9.49 еще ведь не в stable ?,  может какие зависимости не keyworded ?

----------

## aledz

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> Такое ощущение что ему не нравится сам портаж переустанавливать
> 
> Попробуйте отдельно emerge -u portage.
> 
> Кстати portage-2.1.9.49 еще ведь не в stable ?,  может какие зависимости не keyworded ?

 

У меня ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

----------

## aledz

В итоге поставил систему с нуля используя ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" /в make.conf/

Затем изменил ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" /в make.conf/

Обновился. Обновление прошло почти хорошо. Мелкие недочеты но все поправимо  :Smile: 

Всем спасбо за помощь

----------

